# Best shooting glove?



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Not a big fan of gloves myself, but all my traditional buddies swear by the Damascus Glove. It seems to be the best made of all the ones I've ever got in for people.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

Damascus is my favorite when shooting my longbow.


----------



## dhouse (Feb 3, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the help!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

dhouse said:


> I'm thinking about switching over from a finger tab to a shooting glove. I tried a glove from my club's equipment chest, and after an hour pulling 36 lbs my fingers were killing me. What are the best gloves out there? What kind of glove should I get?


IMO...Big Shot by American Leathers shoots as a close to a tab as any glove I have tried...very clean release and very durable.

Ray :wink:


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

What Blackwolf said-the American leathers gloves have very thick finger stalls to protect your fingers and are very well made but expensive.

Damascus gloves are good but they are very thin,which helps you to feel the string better-but offers less protection if your fingers are hurting.

Don


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I used NEET traditional gloved forever until I really tried a Damascus glove. I won't switch back. I use the Damascus (or Martin archery version) for all my traditional hunting and target barebow shooting. I believe Michele Frangilli even used a Damascus glove to set the Olympic double 70M ranking round record in 1996 so it can be used successfully for fita recurve as well.

John.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

My wife uses the ABS super glove with cordovan finger stalls.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I used NEET traditional gloved forever until I really tried a Damascus glove. I won't switch back. I use the Damascus (or Martin archery version) for all my traditional hunting and target barebow shooting. I believe Michele Frangilli even used a Damascus glove to set the Olympic double 70M ranking round record in 1996 so it can be used successfully for fita recurve as well.
> 
> John.



I've seen the video multiple times...leather glove and I think you can see a tab in there as well. Very unorthodox by today's standards, but it's hard to argue with success!


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Damascus gloves are like 10W40 motor oil. They are good for holding dust down on the drive way.

Bear Master Gloves are good but require trying on for correct fit, a break in period and modification to the wrist strap.

Vista makes a glove designed to fit your fingers correctly without all that excess you find on a Damascus that looks like a hemorrhoid.
Vista gloove also has the best wrist strap designed to stay put and keep your fingers correctly positioned forward in the finger stalls.

You may not find them in the Vista catalog but a call to Vista and they will make them for you.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Damascus gloves are like 10W40 motor oil. They are good for holding dust down on the drive way....a Damascus that looks like a hemorrhoid.


Greg, tell us what you really think! LOL!

Whatever works best for you...

John.


----------

